# User Pop User anlegen script



## hpotsirhc (17. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Forum...

Zuersteinmal danke für ispconfig es ist ein schöne stück sw (die Idee alle notwendigen Komponenten gleich mitzubringen finde ich sehr gut!) Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Version 3.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ein kunde von uns will 280 POP User angelegt haben. Und da ich von natur aus faul bin würde ich das gerne scripten (perl).

Deswegen gibt eine möglichkeit User anzulegen ohne direkt in der Db herrum zu schreiben (ausser webgui)??

lg
Christoph


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2008)

Möchtest Du sie in ISPConfig 2 oder ISPConfig 3 aqnlegen?


----------



## hpotsirhc (22. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Möchtest Du sie in ISPConfig 2 oder ISPConfig 3 aqnlegen?


ISPConfig2
Version: 2.2.29 um korrekt zu sein.
lg
aus Wien


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2008)

Für ISPConfig 2 wirfst Du am Besten mal einen Blick auf das Remoting Framework. Du findest es auf der ISPConfig downloads Seite.


----------



## hpotsirhc (22. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Für ISPConfig 2 wirfst Du am Besten mal einen Blick auf das Remoting Framework. Du findest es auf der ISPConfig downloads Seite.


Ahh, ok .. 
Danke für den hint ... Das schaut ganz gut aus

lg und frohe Weihnachten 
aus Wien


----------

